# Well even though we didn't get any it was still fun



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well me and 2 buddies decided to go hunting today after school in a harvest beet field that had already been worked adn had a few hundred geese in it the day before. Well we got out there and set up our dekes only about 40 of them 12 of which were magnums so we layed under those. We had about 2,000 geese landed in our field by the time we were done. Only problem was that they would all set above our decoys at about 200 feet up in the air and then land about 1/4 mile behind us on the other side of the field. We still aren't sure what we did wrong but I am pretty sure that the geese could spot us considering we didn't have the right camo on and we were covering up with magnums. I think if we would have been camo then we would have done perfect and maybe had our dekes set up alittle different. Is there really any way to hunt a field that has shriveled up green leaves in it but is mostly just black dirt (beet field)?????????

oh well........were going out again tomorrow morning so i hope we do better  
:beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

we had that happen to us Monday. The geese went over our decoys, swung around came back over and landed in the field beside us. I couldn't figure it out. O well we still had fun.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

honkers do that to me all the time. I think they all land over over in the other field and laugh about the dumb a$$ over yonder that is blowing into the wrong end of the call 

It is fun to just get out and enjoy the day!

Have a good one!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

don't you just hate being out smarted by a bird with a brain the size of a marble. good luck in the morning.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well, I know what it was, we didn't hide our blinds good enough. My friends thought they were good enough, but I guess not. So we moved the blinds, but no more geese came.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have never hunted a beet field and dont think the geese would use it to much for other than loafing. Other than leaves and regrowth there isnt anything for them to chew on. You probably didnt have a good enough looking spread and OR werent camoed enough. Black dirt is tough unless you dig a hole.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Try to set up where the poop and feathers are. We call this the "X."


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

PJ....are you kidding???? I have always wondered what "X" was in reference to. I figure that you know X marks the spot or something, but poop and feathers, thanks for clarifying!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I was wondering what in the he** the "X" was as well but felt to dumb to ask!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Beet fields are Deer magnets but I didn't know geese would use them??? :huh:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Earlier this season, I saw Canada's feeding in a beet field for about five days straight. I was surprised to say the least. It would have been extremely tough to hunt them.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

maybe the geese get a sweet tooth every now and then. :lol:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

pj, we were right on the "X". So many feathers around us the ground almost seemed white. I personally know that we weren't camoflagued enough. We covered up with magnum shells but I am pretty sure they could see us. I am going out tomorrow see if i can get some greenhead and possibly a can or 2. Hopefully it didn't rain too much up in the petersburg area.

Good luck to everyone this weekend 
:beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Common guys. You don't want to be right on the "X" but on the fringe. If there was that much feathers and dropping around they probably had that spot nearly cleaned out. Geese tend to move across a field even if it is only 50 yards or so. I read where one guy would put a coyote decoy further out in the field so the geese would not land there.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I had thought about a coyote 3-D target (archery) as an anit-decoy. We just did something similar, but simpler here 2 weeks ago. Our fields here in the East tend to be a lot smaller, so it can be a killer when they've been feeding in the next field over, which in our case was too close to houses. I had one of those giant Rubber Maid bins, blue, for some of our gear. I just put that right on the "X" of the field they had been using. That was to make them uneasy, an to convince them to give our spread only 300 yds away, a look. With some flagging, calling and a reasonable spread we had plenty of geese that committed.


----------

